

If you're going through hell, keep going - josh2600
http://blog.2600hz.com/post/35645160117/if-youre-going-through-hell-keep-going

======
morefranco
Crazy to consider storms as big as hurricane Sandy can cause so many problems
- especially for small businesses.

------
peterlalonde
I didn't realize the impact.

------
peterlalonde
....and then turn left.

